# Simple Triptych: Payment Involved!



## SWD23 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I need a triptych made in Photoshop (CS3). I have the three photos for you but I just need it them put together to form the triptych.

Here are the links to the photos I need included:

Triptych Photo 1 on Flickr - Photo Sharing! (far left)

I am here, where are you? 2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing! (middle)

Triptych Photo 2 on Flickr - Photo Sharing! (far right)

Hope you like the photos!

The editing only has to be nice and simple with some saturation, adding curves, looking at colour/composition. 

The pixel dimensions must be 720 wide by 405 high.

IF you're from Australia, PM me your account details and I will transfer $30. Otherwise, it is pretty simple and I hope someone would be happy to do it. I need it sent in JPEG and PSD files to me (seanwwe@hotmail.com) by Friday morning (Australian time). Thanks!


----------



## bazooka (Mar 24, 2010)

Whether or not this is a scam, I had to LOL.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 24, 2010)

Cant comment on this thread but a year or 2 ago some kid came on TPF asking for some pictures taken for his photo class. I shot about 20 pictures and emailed them to him and he paypaled me 100 bucks, easily the easiest money ive ever made haha.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Mar 24, 2010)

...and the reason you are not doing this yourself?

Just curious.


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2010)

SWD23 said:


> The pixel dimensions must be 720 wide by 405 high.


The pixel dimensions for which need to be ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ^ ?


----------



## SWD23 (Mar 25, 2010)

bazooka said:


> Whether or not this is a scam, I had to LOL.


 
They should call you dumbasszooka cause I had to LOL at you thinking this was a scam. I gave out my email out you moron!  

Anyways, I did it myself. I love the helpful people on these forums. Keep them coming!


----------



## dblock110 (Mar 25, 2010)

i was working on it


----------



## Opher (Mar 25, 2010)

SWD23 said:


> bazooka said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not this is a scam, I had to LOL.
> ...



Oh my.  I love how he thinks that giving his email makes it not a scam.  I have 10 emails i use constently and can make a new one on a whim.

Oh and OP calling people moron is not the best thing to do on your second or 100th post for that matter.


----------

